# Looking for an Opera song about being, or someone who is, original, unique, creative.



## BrettBonn (Feb 21, 2018)

Looking for an Opera song about being, or someone who is, original, unique, creative. 


For a work personal to me, as a backdrop.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Largo al factotum from Rossini’s Barber of Seville is probably too well known and too associated with Elmer Fudd... but it fits the bill perfectly!


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

What about "Ave Signor" from "Mefistofele"?

Ave Signor. 
Perdona se il mio gergo 
Si lascia un po' da tergo 
Le supreme teodfe del paradiso; 
Perdona se il mio viso 
Non porta il raggio 
Che inghirlanda i crini 
Degli alti cherubini; 
Perdona se dicendo 
Io corro rischio 
Di buscar qualche fischio. 
Il Dio della piccina terra 
Ognor traligna ed erra, 
E, a par di grillo 
Saltellante, a caso 
Spinge fra gli astri il naso, 
Poi con tenace fatuità superba 
Fa il suo trillo nell'erba. 
Boriosa polve! Tracotato atomo! 
Fantasima dell'uomo 
E tale il fa 
Quell'ebbra illusione 
Che'egli chiama: Ragion, Ragion. 
Ah! Sì, Maestro divino, 
In buio fondo 
Crolla il padron del mondo, 
E non mi dà più il cuor, 
Tant' è fiaccato, 
Di tentarlo al mal.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I like the Barber of Seville recommendation above.

Another possibility is Dandini in La Cenerentola in this aria (You tube)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

BrettBonn said:


> Looking for an Opera song about being, or someone who is, original, unique, creative.
> 
> For a work personal to me, as a backdrop.


You don't need one, _you are unique in your first post_ that's makes you unique .
Welcome to Talk Classical.


----------



## BrettBonn (Feb 21, 2018)

Thanks, all. i'll post the drawing later.


----------



## BrettBonn (Feb 21, 2018)

waldvogel said:


> Largo al factotum from Rossini's Barber of Seville is probably too well known and too associated with Elmer Fudd... but it fits the bill perfectly!


Yea, weighing options to do something less...obvious. Appreciate your response.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

How about Dr Malatesta from Don Pasquale. His role is similar to that of the barber in Barber of Seville.


----------

